# [Video] Training camp clips of Swift, Alston, TMac, Yao



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://video.msn.com/v/us/dw.htm?p=...a8a3-1368a94e68e1&m=us&pl=Fox Sports_Top News (You'll need Internet Explorer to view this)

Great to see Rafer knows what to do! The arc on Swift's jump shot looks pretty insane, never noticed that before.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Heh.. Rafer Alston's face reminds me of a young Dave Chappelle. I saw some great passing going on in the scrimmage. I cant wait till the preseason starts.. it may not be that great but its better than no basketball.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

looked like a lucky shot from stro lol, but allsigns are looking good 4 us this year


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

CrackerJack said:


> looked like a lucky shot from stro lol, but allsigns are looking good 4 us this year


yep, that definitely looked like a lucky shot... 

One thing Rafer definitely has on any of our previous PGs (Francis included) is his quick decision-making skills on offense. He will make our team look very different this year.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Just catching a glimpse of the new guys working out and playing with Yao and TMac is great to see... I like Rafer, he's light-hearted and friendly, and knows what he's there for - to get the ball to TMac and Yao  Tmac is obviously convinced Rafer is a good fit at PG, I can't wait for the first exhibition game in a few days.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I look forward to seeing T-Mac get some catch-and-shoots. He had like 2 last year. It seems like he always had to set himself up off the dribble cause we had no passers.


----------



## rogue (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin: Very entertaining. That looked fairly smooth and on point for a training camp video. I can't wait for the Tuesday game since the Texans are not doing well. Go Astros! WILD CARD CHAMPS! :banana:


----------

